# Problem with water based ink showing through neck tag



## scrappler (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello,

I'm trying to print water based neck tags and the ink is showing through the other side. I'm using a 230 mesh and tried white on black and black on white.

I also experimented with mixing my own pantone grey (444) too dark.

I'm going to try pushing instead of pulling next.

Does anyone have any tips on how to keep water based ink from showing through on neck tags?

Thank you!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We use plastisol for all neck tags. Waterbased tends to bleed through the fabric, while plastisol sits on top of the fabric.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

What kind of fabic are you using---? Let me know and I will ask my engineer guru what can be done---


----------



## scrappler (Dec 20, 2006)

Unik Ink said:


> We use plastisol for all neck tags. Waterbased tends to bleed through the fabric, while plastisol sits on top of the fabric.


Thanks Justin. I was trying to keep water based for a soft feel on the neck but it doesn't appear I'll get around the bleed through. I was thinking a clear under base might help, if one exists, but then would be two steps. I also tried plastisol transfers but they seemed rougher than I was going for. I'm going to try printing direct plastisol. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## scrappler (Dec 20, 2006)

Clothing Labels said:


> What kind of fabic are you using---? Let me know and I will ask my engineer guru what can be done---


Thanks, Mary. I'm printing on 100% cotton, 4.5 ounce ringspun. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

we use plastisol and we reduce it to get a soft hand


----------



## IncT (Dec 15, 2009)

I had this problem but sorted it out by mixing my own shade of grey (water based ink, super base white with black mixed throughout). Also, you might want to check your off contact?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

as IncT mentioned, check your off contact. Often when your ink is showing through to the other side of the garment, this means you're forcing the ink through the garment, too much pressure! You want the ink to sit on the fibers or for a soft hand, just slightly penetrate the fibers without bleeding through. Squeegee pressure is often the culprit.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

With cotton, you are getting a "wick" effect from the aqueous dye solution. Along with being careful of pressure, can you thicken the dye? Less vicous dye will bleed through less.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

I know this may sound stupid but change your colors of inks your using might help?


----------



## scrappler (Dec 20, 2006)

red514 said:


> as IncT mentioned, check your off contact. Often when your ink is showing through to the other side of the garment, this means you're forcing the ink through the garment, too much pressure! You want the ink to sit on the fibers or for a soft hand, just slightly penetrate the fibers without bleeding through. Squeegee pressure is often the culprit.


Thanks, I think that might be it. I'll double check my off contact.


----------



## scrappler (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks to all for the advice. I came up with a few great options to work with. These include checking for proper off contact, use reduced plastisol, mix a custom shade of gray or try a different color. The t-shirt forums community comes through again.


----------



## MEXICAN MADE (Oct 23, 2010)

Use plastisol ink but add a softener to the ink..you can buy at ryonet.


----------



## AGR9 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm very aware that this thread is 2 years old, but I was looking at it last night so I imagine others must do to.

I had a thought when reading last night, and have just done some tinkering - I've got very good results passing a slightly thinned down Permaset Aqua Supercover through a 110T (280?) mesh.

I used white on dark shirts (tested on 100% cotton and a polyester tee), which of course would work on anything but white...

Be sure to use a very light stroke, and if you're quick between garments the ink shouldn't dry up...

Hope this helps anyone looking into it, and if anyone tests supercover black on, please let me know.


----------

